# Aquarium Renting



## Geckorium (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Are there any laws/acts in regards to aquarium/vivarium rental services?

For example if an office wants to rent an aquarium for and we do all the maintenance etc. In regards to animal welfare can you do this? I know there are companies that rent aquariums, but are there different regulations in regards to vivariums?

Thank you


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

This is a very odd question and doesn't make a lot of sense, why would you rent a vivarium? What does the rent cover? With Aquariums I can understand that you may want someone to help with the upkeep, but as this is so little in a viv, I don't see why you would want this service! Again as to aquariums its good to have someone who knows what they're doing to establish an aesthetically pleasing community setup with no fighting etc, but as reptiles are generally solitary or at least best housed with their own species then these skills are not required.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't know of the laws regarding this. But surely you could rent out the viva etc and the renter could.'buy' the animal then you take the animal if they don't want it at the end of the agreement


----------

